# High Polylactide (PLA)



## María Madrid

Field and topic:
Sé que es un tipo de material elaborado a partir de fibras de maíz, que se usa para relleno de colchones, por ejemplo. Necesito el nombre en español y no viene en mi diccionario técnico. 

En la wikipedia he encontrardo "*Polylactic acid or Polylactide* (PLA) is a biodegradable, thermoplastic, aliphatic polyester derived from lactic acid" Así que supongo que podría decir ácido poliláctico, pero agradecería confirmación de una fuente más fiable que la wikipedia.
---------------------

Contexto: Descripción de los materiales de un colchón.

"Filling: 85 mm high polylactide (PLA) wadding"
"Relleno, Guata de xxxxxxx (PLA) de 85 mm"

Muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias!! Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

ácido poliáctico, según esta página, esta también... También explica que es de maíz...

Poly lacticide podría ser almidón (como lo dice en la segunda página que te envío)??

Tambíen te envío lo que obtuve googleando la palabra poliáctico...

Ojo, es poliáctico no poliláctico....

PD: La sigla es igual que en español: PLA


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias Natasha!!! Estos términos son una pesadilla para mí. 

No soy de ciencias, y quizá esté diciendo una barbaridad, pero si se dice ácido láctico ¿por qué se dice poliáctico y no poliláctico? Además, ¿como traduzco high?... Mil gracias de nuevo!!! Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

Mira, primero, sin querer, lo he buscado en google como poliáctico y no poliláctico como lo has escrito tú, por el simple hecho de que no lo leí bien, y lo hice muy de prisa... Pero ha salido bien....

Tampoco soy de ciencias, pero sé que a veces, es así. Igual que tú ahora, rompía la cabeza cuando me encontré con palabras como hipoplastia e hiperplastia. En inglés es hypoplasia &hyperplasia..... Pero en español, le metieron una T, y no tengo ni idea por qué....

Lo de high... No lo sé... Voy a investigar un poco y si encuentro algo, te lo digo.
Saludos,
N.


----------



## María Madrid

¿Alguien de ciencias que sepa de qué va esto, porfa? Gracias! Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

María Madrid said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien de ciencias que sepa de qué va esto, porfa? Gracias! Saludos,


 
María, no será esto que el colchón tiene 85cm de altura? Quiero decir, que high va junto con 85cm y se refiere a wadding y no a polylactic acid?

5 inches long plastic accessory... (por ejemplo!)

o sea 

Filling: 85cm high polylactic acid wadding
Relleno: Guata de acido poliáctico, de 85cm de altura


----------



## rholt

Eso es. 

(Estos son characteres extras para que el robot no chilla. )


----------



## María Madrid

Natasha, puede ser que se refiera a los 85 mm de altura de esa capa. En cuanto veo nombres de componentes raritos me pongo de los nervios! Gracias por intentarlo!!

Rholt: no sé qué dices. ¿Era una respuesta a mi pregunta? Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

Creo que es así. Porque he introducido eh google high polylactic acid y no hay resultado donde high y polylactic acid salen juntos....

clic

Si existiera algo como "high polylactic acid" seguro que tendría por lo menos un resultado... Pero no hay.. Siempre es High value, high strength, high heat resistance... etc...

Saludos,
N.

Es que, se dice normalmente:

We crossed 2m high stone bridge...

Donde high se refiere a la altura 2m del puente y no a stone....


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias por tus esfuerzos, Natasha!!! He encontrado que el término es polilactida, y aquí viene el decreto de aprobación de ese material como fibra textil y tienen la amabilidad de explicar algo de sus características. 

http://www.msc.es/gabinetePrensa/notaPrensa/desarrolloNotaPrensa.jsp?id=215

Efectivamente high se refiere al grosor de la capa de guata, pero como sé que hay ácidos grasos alto oleico y cosas así, totalmente incomprensibles para mí, al verlo junto a un término de los que me horrorizan, no quise descartar que el adjetivo fuera parte del nombre. ¡Mil gracias de nuevo! Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

De nada, María...

Me alegro que hayas resuelto el problemilla..

Hasta otra, guapa!


----------

